
Show HN: Bort.io – Web application for website bookmarks and search - otsaloma
https://bort.io/
======
otsaloma
Hello. Bort is a web application I made for website bookmarks and search. It's
fully client-side JavaScript with bookmarks saved in browser's local database
(IndexedDB or WebSQL via PouchDB) and synced via a JSON file in user's own
Dropbox across both devices and browsers.

Any feedback is welcome. In particular, since I don't have a Mac at hand, I'd
like to know if it works on Safari, and if so, which version. Unlike other
tested browsers, PouchDB uses WebSQL instead of IndexedDB on Safari.

~~~
Raphael
For navigation within the app, consider using links with URL fragments and
listening for the hashChange event. This will allow back and forward
navigation, as well as the ability to bookmark or link to a tag.

~~~
otsaloma
Thanks. I didn't know about this. I'll look into it.

Linking to a tag or several tags is already possible though. It's just not
obvious since you don't see those URLs in normal use.

[https://bort.io/about.html#faq-url-tags](https://bort.io/about.html#faq-url-
tags)

------
Raphael
We need more Bort license plates in the gift shop. Repeat, we are sold out of
Bort license plates.

~~~
wwarren
Context:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K99OWlAWeN4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K99OWlAWeN4)

------
riskable
Very similar to [http://bookmarked.us](http://bookmarked.us) but instead of
storing your bookmarks in Evernote it uses Dropbox. I like it.

------
greggman
I'd really like to see an app/extension/browser that just lets me search my
history by the content of every page I've ever visited. I feel like I'd find
that more useful than bookmarking. If I could add tags and/or an "important
mark" to the pages that seems like it would be enough for me as far as
bookmarks go and far more useful

~~~
vvpan
It's difficult to build an extension like that, I think, you'd need a search
server. If there was an extension that would offload the heavy lifting, say,
to my a local installation of elastic search or something like that I'd
install it in the blink of an eye. The data would be right there, you could
search, organize, backup any way you wished.

~~~
nl
The problem (of course) is discovery and availability of the search server.

A "local" installation is no good for most people, because they use multiple
web browsers in across multiple networks.

So you do cloud, and then you have to deal with security and authentication
and admin etc. Meh :(

Sandstorm.io is the last, best hope.

~~~
gramakri
Cloudron is also attempting to make cloud installations simple -
[https://cloudron.io](https://cloudron.io)

disclaimer: co-founder of Cloudron

------
g4k
There don't not seem to be browser extensions for bookmarking yet.

~~~
otsaloma
For adding bookmarks? No, not yet, but I figured if it get's popular I'd add a
URL parameter, e.g. "?add=URL", document that, provide a bookmarklet and maybe
let others write browser-specific extensions.

~~~
math
For it to get popular I think a friction-less way of adding bookmarks is a key
requirement (I'd very likely use it then - have been looking for something
like this)

------
joedavison
I own the domain name bookmark.org

Contact me by email (in profile) if you'd like to partner in some way.

------
brianclements
I've actually moved all my bookmarks from Firefox to Workflowy recently (and
pop it open in the side-bar). That way they live where I actually USE the
information: in some type of context in a project. This has forced me to do
something with my bookmarks and delete the ones I don't need instead of just
store them.

------
wanda
Nice to see someone putting some effort in customising how Bootstrap looks.
It's not the flashiest front-end framework but that's half the point of it: it
is a solid base that can be made quite pretty if not avant-garde. It depresses
me when a fair proportion of websites are too obviously Bootstrap.

Looks like a nice app.

------
desireco42
It is really cool. I am now in a bind because I kind of stopped using Dropbox
a while back and use BitorrentSync which is pretty much awesome, but I can see
how this can't really work with that. Anyhow, really nice effort, congrats!

------
utopianmonk
Great work, I really like this. Maybe allow other ways to sync JSON file
OneDrive, GoogleDrive etc.?

------
rokhayakebe
What do you mean by search your bookmarks? Does it index the content and
search through it?

~~~
StavrosK
It doesn't seem to, but [https://historio.us/](https://historio.us/) does.

------
phantom_oracle
How does one use this web application without dropbox?

A better UI for bookmarks would be cool.

If it truly is client-side only, it won't strain resources to render the
static files, so it doesn't really need a dropbox login-barrier.

~~~
nstart
Without a dropbox login, syncing between devices wouldn't be possible (for
this app). To sync you need some central storage online (which would probably
involve some login) and dropbox has been a good resource for these kinds of
applications. Wouldn't mind seeing a google drive integration though.

------
mrmondo
FYI - Loads a blank (white) pages on iOS 9.1 beta 4

